# How to use TC



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Hi All,

I am really interested in finding out how TC actually works. I tried looking online and watching YT videos but they never provide a decent explanation on how it should be set, what it is supposed to do and when it works best.

I would really appreciate it if someone took some time to dumb it down and explain what it is I can do with this mode and if it is any good. 

I have been playing around with it but I'm not sure if I am even tampering with the right settings.

Currently using a Smok H-priv with a Tornado Nano tank.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

Temp control = Cruise Control for example.
Say you wanna cruise at 120km. You accelerate(Wattage) is how fast you will get to the speed you wanna cruise at.

So in vaping terms. You set your watts high so that you can reach your desired temperature for vaping at and remain there...

What this means is you will get a consistent vape each time as you are vaping at a temperature not just at wattage mode.

Wattage mode
When vaping at wattage mode if you set 30W. It will fire 30W at your coil constantly. Because a coil is metal. It will just get hotter and hotter and hotter. So as you vape your pull gets warmer and warmer longer into the pull.

Temp Mode.
You will set your power to start of with. Say 30Watts. Then the temp you wanna vape at. Say 210C.
Now watch your screen as you pull. It will immediately fire 30Watts and your temp will rise. Once it reaches 210C is will say temp protect and start fluctuating your wattage between say 20-30W to try keep your vape at 210C.. So you wanna try hit temp protect quite quickly(The point of cruise control)

btw- Temp is calculated by calculating the change in resistance of your coil. So make sure to lock in your coil resistance before using temp control while your tank is at room temp. (see user manual of your mod for how to do this)

Also in temp mode you dont burn cotton so your wick lasts longer and you dont get dry hits.

If you wanna vape at higher temp. Then increase your watts say to 50 for eg so you can reach your temp easier.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

Advice. ... Aim to reach Temp protect within about 1-1.5S. If you never reach your temperature then you basically just in wattage mode firing. SO then up your watts or drop your temp till you get to the point you see it temp protect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Advice. ... Aim to reach Temp protect within about 1-1.5S. If you never reach your temperature then you basically just in wattage mode firing. SO then up your watts or drop your temp till you get to the point you see it temp protect



Thanks @Kalashnikov this makes perfect sense. Ok, So I guess the only way to find out what I like is to figure out what temp I prefer to vape at and hit the temp protect quickly. This is going to be interesting..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Kalashnikov this makes perfect sense. Ok, So I guess the only way to find out what I like is to figure out what temp I prefer to vape at and hit the temp protect quickly. This is going to be interesting..


Yup perfect. Easy see


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yup perfect. Easy see



Now that you explained it yes @Kalashnikov , lol. One of the settings still confuse me a bit, the first option is wattage, second is material (fairly simple) and third is this weird number like 0.000096 or whatever, I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Glytch (10/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Now that you explained it yes @Kalashnikov , lol. One of the settings still confuse me a bit, the first option is wattage, second is material (fairly simple) and third is this weird number like 0.000096 or whatever, I have no idea what that is.



The third number is the TCR - Temperature Co-efficient of Resistance. This is different for different types of metal. Find a list here https://www.djlsbvapes.com/different-wires/

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Glytch (10/8/16)

Also helpful to note that Ti, Ni and SS can be used in TC mode. SS can be used in both VW and TC mode but Ni and Ti can/should be used in TC mode only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/16)

Great explanation @Kalashnikov !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Also helpful to note that Ti, Ni and SS can be used in TC mode. SS can be used in both VW and TC mode but Ni and Ti can/should be used in TC mode only.[/QUOTE





Glytch said:


> The third number is the TCR - Temperature Co-efficient of Resistance. This is different for different types of metal. Find a list here https://www.djlsbvapes.com/different-wires/



Thanks @Glytch really appreciated.


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Glytch said:


> The third number is the TCR - Temperature Co-efficient of Resistance. This is different for different types of metal. Find a list here https://www.djlsbvapes.com/different-wires/



Problem is I'm still using the standard chip coil that comes with the nano and have no idea what metal this is.


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/16)

Never used TC. I am assuming Kanthal cannot be used in TC?
What are the main differences / features of SS, Ni, Ti?
Thanks.


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Never used TC. I am assuming Kanthal cannot be used in TC?
> What are the main differences / features of SS, Ni, Ti?
> Thanks.


Kanthal Cant. Ni And Ti can only be used in temp. SS can be used in both TC and power.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (10/8/16)

Also remember to "lock" your resistance in TC mode. This is very important as it will drastically affect the quality of your TC vape.
Not sure what the method is on your mod but on my IStick for example it holding the down button and firing the mod to lock the resistance. If you don't do this it won't know what its supposed to be on your next fire.

So SS changes resistance depending on how hot the wire is, use it many times it will go up until it cools down again. My current TC build is 0.28ohm SS spaced coils. So if I don't lock it in at 0.28ohm, over a few uses it goes up to 0.30 - 0.32ohm reading, which throws out the TC completely as it is now reading off a coil that has no baseline resistance and has fluctuating resistance because of the temperature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Caveman said:


> Also remember to "lock" your resistance in TC mode. This is very important as it will drastically affect the quality of your TC vape.
> Not sure what the method is on your mod but on my IStick for example it holding the down button and firing the mod to lock the resistance. If you don't do this it won't know what its supposed to be on your next fire.
> 
> So SS changes resistance depending on how hot the wire is, use it many times it will go up until it cools down again. My current TC build is 0.28ohm SS spaced coils. So if I don't lock it in at 0.28ohm, over a few uses it goes up to 0.30 - 0.32ohm reading, which throws out the TC completely as it is now reading off a coil that has no baseline resistance and has fluctuating resistance because of the temperature.



Jees @Caveman, that was very well explained, no wonder you got that shiney new badge  (Congrats BTW). I will need to consult my manual later and see how to go about locking the resistance then, thanks for the tip. I would like to make a build with roughly the same ohm's, so how many wraps were those,gauge wire and center diameter?

And the coil needs to be spaced for SS, right? please excuse me, I'm trying to get all the facts before I attempt the build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (10/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Jees @Caveman, that was very well explained, no wonder you got that shiney new badge  (Congrats BTW). I will need to consult my manual later and see how to go about locking the resistance then, thanks for the tip. I would like to make a build with roughly the same ohm's, so how many wraps were those,gauge wire and center diameter?
> 
> And the coil needs to be spaced for SS, right? please excuse me, I'm trying to get all the facts before I attempt the build.



If I remember it was 8/7 wraps. 26 gauge SS 316L wire. 3mm diameter. 

Does't have to be spaced for SS or TC, you could make contact coils and they will work fine, I have had more consistent results with spaced coils in TC mode with SS wire though but you certainly can use contact coils.

What I mean by 8/7 wraps, if you count the "top" side its 8 wraps, if you turn it over and count the "bottom" side its 7 wraps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (10/8/16)

@Imtiaaz bro on our h priv mods it automatically locks the resistance as far as i am aware when it asks "is this a new coil" it locks resistance like i said i might be wrong but as i am aware thats how it works on the h priv 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Caveman said:


> If I remember it was 8/7 wraps. 26 gauge SS 316L wire. 3mm diameter.
> 
> Does't have to be spaced for SS or TC, you could make contact coils and they will work fine, I have had more consistent results with spaced coils in TC mode with SS wire though but you certainly can use contact coils.
> 
> What I mean by 8/7 wraps, if you count the "top" side its 8 wraps, if you turn it over and count the "bottom" side its 7 wraps.



Perfect!!! Thanks dude, I needed that info as I'm off to the vape shop soon and will be purchasing some supply's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> @Imtiaaz bro on our h priv mods it automatically locks the resistance as far as i am aware when it asks "is this a new coil" it locks resistance like i said i might be wrong but as i am aware thats how it works on the h priv
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hey bud @mcgeerj35 , been a while hey. I think I kinda did something stupid the other day. I swooped tanks and vaped on the nano on another device and then put it back on the H-priv, but when I put it back it asked me if it was a new coil and I said yes because I wasn't paying attention, and the coil was hottish and not at room temperature. Since then I was unable to get the thing to ask me that question again and I know that the resistance is not right as the vape was much weaker. So I think your hunch is right that it locks in the resistance when it asks you the question if only I can get it to ask me again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viracocha (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Advice. ... Aim to reach Temp protect within about 1-1.5S. If you never reach your temperature then you basically just in wattage mode firing. SO then up your watts or drop your temp till you get to the point you see it temp protect


Thanx, very nicely explained. So which mode is the most energy sufficient ?, it looks like "Temp Mode"


----------



## Caveman (10/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey bud @mcgeerj35 , been a while hey. I think I kinda did something stupid the other day. I swooped tanks and vaped on the nano on another device and then put it back on the H-priv, but when I put it back it asked me if it was a new coil and I said yes because I wasn't paying attention, and the coil was hottish and not at room temperature. Since then I was unable to get the thing to ask me that question again and I know that the resistance is not right as the vape was much weaker. So I think your hunch is right that it locks in the resistance when it asks you the question if only I can get it to ask me again.


Mine does that at times also. What works for me is unscrewing the tank, hitting the fire button (it says no atomizer) and then screwing it back in. Asks me if its a new coil after that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (10/8/16)

And ive found in the settings you can ajust ohms if its at the lowest ohms for that coil the ohms wil go up while vaping but will fall back to initial resistance ive had no problems with it though

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey bud @mcgeerj35 , been a while hey. I think I kinda did something stupid the other day. I swooped tanks and vaped on the nano on another device and then put it back on the H-priv, but when I put it back it asked me if it was a new coil and I said yes because I wasn't paying attention, and the coil was hottish and not at room temperature. Since then I was unable to get the thing to ask me that question again and I know that the resistance is not right as the vape was much weaker. So I think your hunch is right that it locks in the resistance when it asks you the question if only I can get it to ask me again.


I think to for it to ask again. Unscrew your tank. Press the fire button so it says no atomizer/atomiser check. Then screw back on your tank. well most mods work like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (10/8/16)

Also you can get youre ohms higer and lower at the settings il attach pics now

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I think to for it to ask again. Unscrew your tank. Press the fire button so it says no atomizer/atomiser check. Then screw back on your tank. well most mods work like that


 
I'll try that soon @Kalashnikov and @Caveman thanks guys.

And I saw the setting option to adjust ohm's but didn't want to mess with that @mcgeerj35 . will be waiting on the pics


----------



## mcgeerj35 (10/8/16)

go here





Then here





Then set ohms here it wil only allow about .2 or .02 adjustment but will make a difference

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (10/8/16)

@Imtiaaz luckily i am nosy hahaha so you can ply wit it there i tend to go low on ohms as low as i can hehe then it can go up as you vape in tc but will fall back to that initial figure

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> @Imtiaaz luckily i am nosy hahaha so you can ply wit it there i tend to go low on ohms as low as i can hehe then it can go up as you vape in tc but will fall back to that initial figure
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I think I must also become nosy @mcgeerj35, maybe I will learn a thing or two, I'm always so scared to mess with the settings and then destroy my vape experience. Like this coil building is so intimidating but I have the knowledge now I need to practice, luckily I have a backup device.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (10/8/16)

Yeah it is but i dont think it will sommer destroy a vape that easy but anything is possible but i must say i read up before i just do but let us know if it works out for you mr @Imtiaaz

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Yeah it is but i dont think it will sommer destroy a vape that easy but anything is possible but i must say i read up before i just do but let us know if it works out for you mr @Imtiaaz
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hello again @mcgeerj35, it did in fact work and the Ohm's are now as expected and it vapes as it did before. I also just got back from the vape shop and got me some SS wire and cotton.

I'm ready to start building, as I purchased a coilmaster build kit on Sunday, that comes with some coil jigs,ohm reader and all the other goodies. WISH ME LUCK!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (10/8/16)

Good luck buddy its not that difficult only ******** sorry about the french but lets call it what it is hahaha but just practice the wicking part and you will be fine buddy 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (10/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hello again @mcgeerj35, it did in fact work and the Ohm's are now as expected and it vapes as it did before. I also just got back from the vape shop and got me some SS wire and cotton.
> 
> I'm ready to start building, as I purchased a coilmaster build kit on Sunday, that comes with some coil jigs,ohm reader and all the other goodies. WISH ME LUCK!


Awesome! Remember to post a pic of your first build  Once you start building, you can't go back, it opens up a whole new world of fun and opportunities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/8/16)

Caveman said:


> Awesome! Remember to post a pic of your first build  Once you start building, you can't go back, it opens up a whole new world of fun and opportunities.



Jees no pressure @Caveman, I wont have time today though but when I do get there I will be sure to post my first ATTEMPT..lol


----------



## Caveman (10/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Jees no pressure @Caveman, I wont have time today though but when I do get there I will be sure to post my first ATTEMPT..lol


Haha I didn't mean right NOW


----------



## Huffapuff (10/8/16)

Ooh! I'm loving temp control! It's one of the best developments in vaping imho - as you can really tweak your vape experience with it.

For example, when I've been vaping for a while at a higher temp and my throat starts to feel it, I dial the temp down and can enjoy a much cooler vape without sacrificing flavour or clouds. This also helped me vape through a sore throat recently!

SS also gives me the "cleanest" vape versus Ni and Ti - pure flavour without any metallic after taste.

I've just started playing around with TCR for SS316L and find if I set it between 0090 and 0108 I get another level of temp control - the higher the setting the warmer the vape.

Then there are the other advantages like extended battery life and no more dry hits, ever 

How does it go? Winner, winner...?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (11/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Ooh! I'm loving temp control! It's one of the best developments in vaping imho - as you can really tweak your vape experience with it.
> 
> For example, when I've been vaping for a while at a higher temp and my throat starts to feel it, I dial the temp down and can enjoy a much cooler vape without sacrificing flavour or clouds. This also helped me vape through a sore throat recently!
> 
> ...



Chicken dinner @Huffapuff, I'm all excited now to build me these SS coils and start playing around with it, thanks for the insight buddy, really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Starter (11/8/16)

Hi Guys, I have a Kangertech Toptank kit, when i go into TC mode I cannot set the wattage the device sets for me. Is there a way to change this or is it best to keep as is?


----------



## Andre (11/8/16)

Vape Starter said:


> Hi Guys, I have a Kangertech Toptank kit, when i go into TC mode I cannot set the wattage the device sets for me. Is there a way to change this or is it best to keep as is?


If I remember correctly, that is the way Kangertech's TC works and you cannot change it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (11/8/16)

thanks so much for this thread. I have been vaping for 11 months now and only now understand TC and using it with SS316 wire today. Wowowowow wish I knew sooner how awesome this was lol !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Starter (11/8/16)

@Andre thanks

used TC mode on Ni200 and SS, the Stainless Steel is the best. Lots of flavour compared to Ni200. I just wish vendors would stock the SS coils for the device. It seems the SS coil Pink ring only came with the kit.
Hopefully with some courage I will get into building my own coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (11/8/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> thanks so much for this thread. I have been vaping for 11 months now and only now understand TC and using it with SS316 wire today. Wowowowow wish I knew sooner how awesome this was lol !!



I'm glad we all took something away from this thread @Frikkie6000, so awesome to have such an abundance of experience on this forum that can help us realize the potential of our Mods.

Thanks for all the advise guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/8/16)

Hi guys,

Please don't be too harsh but as promised here's my first build, I know its not perfect but could be alot worse. It works waaay better than the stock chip coil. Managed to get it fire perfectly,glows from centre, no hotspots and straightened it out a bit more after the pic.

30mm ID, SS, 8 wraps coming in at 0.23 ohm's



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/8/16)

Please let me know if the pick uploaded..I cant seem to see it


----------



## Andre (13/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Please let me know if the pick uploaded..I cant seem to see it


I cannot see it either. It shows a 3.2 MB file there, but not opening. That is huge.


----------



## Caveman (13/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Please let me know if the pick uploaded..I cant seem to see it


I can see the thumbnail but not the full image.. looks very good though.. helluffa lot better than my first coils.. good job, how's the vape?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Please let me know if the pick uploaded..I cant seem to see it



Your picture was WAY TOO BIG... reduce it to 800x600 pixels in future. I have fixed it for you @Imtiaaz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please don't be too harsh but as promised here's my first build, I know its not perfect but could be alot worse. It works waaay better than the stock chip coil. Managed to get it fire perfectly,glows from centre, no hotspots and straightened it out a bit more after the pic.
> 
> ...



Looks good man. Thumbs up


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Hey @Imtiaaz 
That is outstanding for your first coil! A dual as well!
Picture looks great.

Gosh, my first coil looked like a worm gone wrong

Hope the vape is good!
Enjoy

PS - im sure you mean 3mm diameter and not 30mm


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Your picture was WAY TOO BIG... reduce it to 800x600 pixels in future. I have fixed it for you @Imtiaaz!



Thank you so much @Rob Fisher really appreciate it, will reduce the size nextime. Such a legend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/8/16)

Thank you for the kind words @SAVaper and @Silver. The vape is very nice, it doesn't take ages to saturate anymore,so I can chain vape a bit more. I'm sure it will be a better on the next one.

I wasted so much cotton trying to wick it for the first time, but I eventually got it right, and am happy. 

What are you guys thoughts about spaced vs contact coils? I am thinking of making a contact coil for the next build, will really like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Andre (15/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thank you for the kind words @SAVaper and @Silver. The vape is very nice, it doesn't take ages to saturate anymore,so I can chain vape a bit more. I'm sure it will be a better on the next one.
> 
> I wasted so much cotton trying to wick it for the first time, but I eventually got it right, and am happy.
> 
> What are you guys thoughts about spaced vs contact coils? I am thinking of making a contact coil for the next build, will really like to hear your thoughts.


I prefer contact coils. Easier to build for me and more energy efficient imo. In the end, probably not much of a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/8/16)

Andre said:


> I prefer contact coils. Easier to build for me and more energy efficient imo. In the end, probably not much of a difference.



Seeing that I have a coil jig kit, it will be super easy to build some contacts too, I know you OG vapers don't like the short cuts but hey I'm just starting out. Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please don't be too harsh but as promised here's my first build, I know its not perfect but could be alot worse. It works waaay better than the stock chip coil. Managed to get it fire perfectly,glows from centre, no hotspots and straightened it out a bit more after the pic.
> 
> ...


That is pretty much spot on for a spaced coil. well done. any pics of your wicking? that is the main decider of how well your coil will work


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Seeing that I have a coil jig kit, it will be super easy to build some contacts too, I know you OG vapers don't like the short cuts but hey I'm just starting out. Thanks @Andre


I prefer spaced. I notice with contact coils you have a higher chance of burning the centre of the wick as the coil is covering the whole cotton. Spaced allows the cotton to breathe better i rate and absorb liquid faster as well as heat the cotton equally

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I prefer spaced. I notice with contact coils you have a higher chance of burning the centre of the wick as the coil is covering the whole cotton. Spaced allows the cotton to breathe better i rate and absorb liquid faster as well as heat the cotton equally



Thanks @Kalashnikov really appreciate the kind words, I was so frazzled after an hour of struggling that I didn't think to take a pic after wicking. I just wanted to see if it works. I will for sure next time bud, just for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (15/8/16)

Andre said:


> I prefer contact coils. Easier to build for me and more energy efficient imo. In the end, probably not much of a difference.


@Imtiaaz the best way is to try it for yourself. For normal builds I prefer contact, for TC I prefer spaced. I have had better consistency with spaced on TC. The best way is for you to try, I have certainly used contact on TC many times before. I find that building spaced is a lot quicker and easier than contacts and 90% of the time they heat evenly from the get go.

Some issues I've had with spaced outside of TC:
One leg gets hotter than the rest, burns the cotton and everything tastes likes scorched ballsack, trust me, you will know if this happens to you. This is mainly due to my own error in setting the coiil, but still, doesn't happen on contact coils. Not for me at least.
Some flavor loss on high VG juices, probably because there is less surface heating the cotton than with contact coils.

My goto is spaced for TC, contact for mostly everything else.


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/8/16)

Caveman said:


> @Imtiaaz the best way is to try it for yourself. For normal builds I prefer contact, for TC I prefer spaced. I have had better consistency with spaced on TC. The best way is for you to try, I have certainly used contact on TC many times before. I find that building spaced is a lot quicker and easier than contacts and 90% of the time they heat evenly from the get go.
> 
> Some issues I've had with spaced outside of TC:
> One leg gets hotter than the rest, burns the cotton and everything tastes likes scorched ballsack, trust me, you will know if this happens to you. This is mainly due to my own error in setting the coiil, but still, doesn't happen on contact coils. Not for me at least.
> ...



Love the advise and share of your experiences @Caveman, Thank you for this.

I will take all the info to heart and hopefully become good at this coil building business.

Thinking back to a month ago, I knew absolutely nothing about the new MOD and SUB OHM world, and with the help of the peeps on this forum, I have now got 2 awesome mods, that I'm extremely happy with (Through advise received here), am able to provide basic and some advanced information to people wanting to get into vaping, and even took the next step of rebuilding my own coils successfully. 

I can't thank everyone enough for the absolutely brilliant support and advise received here, it's really made the journey so amazing and fun.

BIG UP'S TO ECIGSSA!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

Thanks to all the advice here I decided to try.

Did a dual build of 26G SS316L in my Gemini RDTA at 0.26 ohm




Wicked with Muji Cotton but the wicking is not that great.




Rocking Paulies Pear at 450`F

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks to all the advice here I decided to try.
> 
> Did a dual build of 26G SS316L in my Gemini RDTA at 0.26 ohm
> 
> ...



Great stuff @SAVaper, how does she vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Great stuff @SAVaper, how does she vape?



Thanks. Really nice. Still fiddling with the temp control but so far I like it more than power mode.


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks. Really nice. Still fiddling with the temp control but so far I like it more than power mode.



I don't even know when I hit the temp I set it at, I don't know what temp to use. I'm struggling to get the TC going well, but will keep playing around I guess and eventually figure it out @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I don't even know when I hit the temp I set it at, I don't know what temp to use. I'm struggling to get the TC going well, but will keep playing around I guess and eventually figure it out @SAVaper


doesnt your screen show you as your pulling? And then say temp protect at the temp you reach


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> doesnt your screen show you as your pulling? And then say temp protect at the temp you reach



Thing is When I pull it says 25 degrees, and doesn't heat up fast enough to reach the minimum 100 degrees, even if I take a few hits in a row. I'm really not sure what I'm doing wrong but I have kinda given up a bit but will try again later and see what happens @Kalashnikov and let you know.


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thing is When I pull it says 25 degrees, and doesn't heat up fast enough to reach the minimum 100 degrees, even if I take a few hits in a row. I'm really not sure what I'm doing wrong but I have kinda given up a bit but will try again later and see what happens @Kalashnikov and let you know.


Did you lock in your resistance while the coil is cold? Set it on SS temp mode?


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I don't even know when I hit the temp I set it at, I don't know what temp to use. I'm struggling to get the TC going well, but will keep playing around I guess and eventually figure it out @SAVaper



I can't tell you how the H-Priv works but I select the wire (SS or Ni or Ti) temp mode. Then set my desired temp and the KBox automatically selects maximum power for the mod. Then I press the fire button with no atty attached. I then see a error message (or the ohms show 9.99). Then I attach the atty and press fire again. I get the "new atomiser" message and I say yes. This locks in the resistance for that coil setup. Then I lock the settings and fire away.

You can try 150'C and go up or down as you feel. On my 75W 150'C is not bad at all. On my 120W mod, I use between 420'F and 460'F

Good luck.


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Did you lock in your resistance while the coil is cold? Set it on SS temp mode?



It auto locks on the H-priv from what I understand, @mcgeerj35 to second that.

I chose SS yes but I think I'm just not vaping at high enough watts, I mean I am at like 60watts at the moment and built a 0.2 ohm coil. So I'm guessing I don't even need TC as it's not hot in any case?


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> I can't tell you how the H-Priv works but I select the wire (SS or Ni or Ti) temp mode. Then set my desired temp and the KBox automatically selects maximum power for the mod. Then I press the fire button with no atty attached. I then see a error message (or the ohms show 9.99). Then I attach the atty and press fire again. I get the "new atomiser" message and I say yes. This locks in the resistance for that coil setup. Then I lock the settings and fire away.
> 
> You can try 150'C and go up or down as you feel. On my 75W 150'C is not bad at all. On my 120W mod, I use between 420'F and 460'F
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks @SAVaper, I will follow your process above to lock in the resistance and then play around with it. I just want to see it work once and have heard such great things about TC mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> It auto locks on the H-priv from what I understand, @mcgeerj35 to second that.
> 
> I chose SS yes but I think I'm just not vaping at high enough watts, I mean I am at like 60watts at the moment and built a 0.2 ohm coil. So I'm guessing I don't even need TC as it's not hot in any case?


I read somewhere that the TC on the smok works better on a 0.5 or higher resistance. Maybe try a higher build


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I read somewhere that the TC on the smok works better on a 0.5 or higher resistance. Maybe try a higher build



That's interesting, OK its decided next build will be a bit higher!!! I'm literally willing to try anything to see how things work. Inquisitive mind problems, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> That's interesting, OK its decided next build will be a bit higher!!! I'm literally willing to try anything to see how things work. Inquisitive mind problems, lol


hahaha what tank you using? is it single or dual? i think i used to make 0.5 dual coil using 26G ss. about 7 wraps spaced.

Edit - i think 28 in fact. but try least get to 0.4


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

Tank is tornado Nano, dual coil, using 24G SS with 10 wraps spaced at the moment @Kalashnikov.


----------



## Caveman (22/8/16)

The lower your resistance the higher your wattage needs to be in TC mode also. On my current IJoy Tornado RTA I have it at 0.32ohm sitting at 62watts and my Kayfun V3 mini is 0.6ohm at 40watts. Try upping the wattage when its that low then it would probably hit your temp much quicker.


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

But I really don't want to vape such HOT vapes @Caveman, I also find it weird that I'm at 60watts I was expecting to vape at at least 70watts but somehow I think I'm fine where it is now. Im gona push it a bit soon and see what happens.


----------



## Caveman (22/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> But I really don't want to vape such HOT vapes @Caveman, I also find it weird that I'm at 60watts I was expecting to vape at at least 70watts but somehow I think I'm fine where it is now. Im gona push it a bit soon and see what happens.


Fair enough. I vape most of my juices at 190 - 220 C. I find that in the Kayfun v3 mini at 0.52ohm at 130 - 140 C mtl is where it's at for me. That's the beauty of it all. You customize it to where you want it exactly. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

Caveman said:


> Fair enough. I vape most of my juices at 190 - 220 C. I find that in the Kayfun v3 mini at 0.52ohm at 130 - 140 C mtl is where it's at for me. That's the beauty of it all. You customize it to where you want it exactly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Ok, so I ran out of the office quick to test the higher wattage's. I set it to 70watts and got the temp protect screen to pop up fairly quickly. So at least I know how to trigger it now thanks to @Caveman. Now I just need to fine tune it I guess and see whats best.

Wooohooo finally making some progress!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanTheMan (22/8/16)

Thanks,, this was very helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Thanks,, this was very helpful



I agree. Got some awesome advise from the more experienced guys on this thread. I hope others who are interested in using TC mode find answers to what they were wondering on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/16)

Hi @Imtiaaz - i only caught up with this thread now
Especially the part regarding contact versus spaced coils

My experiences are not with TC though - just normal power vaping or mechanical on the Reos

I have found that for me i like the heat i get with a contact coil thats got quite a small diameter. I find with spaced it sometimes spits a bit. 

The advantage of spaced is that it can lead to more surface area of wick in contact with the coils as the wick goes slightly in between the spaces. But for me i have generally preferred comtact coils for the coils i make. (Mainly kanthal between about 0.5 and 0.9 ohms.)


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Imtiaaz - i only caught up with this thread now
> Especially the part regarding contact versus spaced coils
> 
> My experiences are not with TC though - just normal power vaping or mechanical on the Reos
> ...



That makes perfect sense, Thanks for the info @Silver, I have since posting that tried both and each gives something uniquely different to the other. The spaced seems to give me a bit more flavor but I find the ramp up is a bit slower than with contact coils. With contacts it seems to be a more "Powerful" fuller vape if that makes sense at all. So this just opened up a whole new chapter for me when it comes to what I want from my vape and which juice would work best with each type of coil.

I must say that I am having the time of my life experimenting with these coil builds, definitely A must try for those who haven't tried it already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

